

VUE, Behavioral analytics for mobile users is crowdfunding - waynesutton
https://ramen.is/projects/get-vue-analytics

======
kumarski
How does this affect the speed of the app...?

~~~
blaurenceclark
Hey Kumarski, the app performance change is negligible and a majority of the
work is done in the background, being a UX/Behavior analytics tool, focusing
on not changing the application performance at all is key.

~~~
glovedotcom
blaurenceclark - When you say "one line of code to add the SDK" can you add
some light? Is your plan to track ALL interactions of the user...thats a lot
of data to triage :)

~~~
blaurenceclark
We track interactions/behaviors that matter. From working with a number of
apps we've been able to identify and combine interactions to make the amount
of data to manage much smaller and easier to triage

~~~
blaurenceclark
Using similar language to the asked question :)

~~~
glovedotcom
could become a scaling problem quick...but i suspect those are problem for
future blaurenceclark to solve after the customers start flowing in ... im
intrigued indeed

